# Get a viola recording for 50 bucks, and help me out at the same time.



## thesteelydane (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi all

The short summary: I won 3rd place in the CAIFF film scoring competition (to my own utter surprise), and got invited to the festival, but since I have spent the last 3 years in Vietnam because of a girl, I have no money (it's hopeless to be a musician here), so in order to get to California, I have launched an Indiegogo campaign. If you donate 50 USD or more, I will record a viola solo for you. Don't take the minutes I have listed under the perks literal - whatever you need recorded, I will try my best to help you if you donate.

Less than two weeks to go, so if you want to help a starving artist pursue his dream, and take advantage of my recording service, please donate today!

The campaign is here:


Here's a bit more about my situation:

I've spent all of my adult life as an orchestra musician, except for the last 3 years where I have lived in Vietnam. Over the years I became more and creatively frustrated in my career, as I always heard my own music in my head, but didn't know how to get it out. It became clear to me that I would like to spend the rest of my life writing music, and in particular film music, which has always been a secret passion. Then I met this girl on a concert tour in Vietnam, and decided to just go for it, ditch my orchestra career and move to Hanoi. Unfortunately life as a musician here is hard. The full time monthly salary for an orchestra musician is about 200 USD and the level is abysmally low, so I have survived on teaching and as of last year my remote recording service, which is picking up steam, but still only just sustains me.

I have spent all my free time these last 3 years studying composition and film scoring, but still haven't had my first pro gig, so to get some experience I entered the CAIFF film scoring competition. To my own complete surprise I ended up in 3rd place, which means I get invited to the festival. I have been told this is a great chance to meet film makers from all around the world, so naturally I would like to go. I know won't get a great big scoring job out of it right out of the gate, but hopefully build some relationships that in time will lead to something, and also learn more about film making and story telling. I will also be moving back to Europe in October since my girl is going to Hungary to study anyway, so I will be in a better place to make the most of the connections I make in California.

The flight is already paid, but I need money for hotel and food. And if you are in San Francisco and have a cheap spare room for rent or a couch I can crash on, that will also be a great help.

I would also like to meet as many composers as possible, so if you want to get together for a beer and talk shop, show me your studio or whatever, do I get in touch. I'll be there September 8-16.

And lastly, I am looking for a composer assistant job as well, but I'll make a separate thread about that.

Admins, If I've posted this in the wrong forum, could you please move it?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 25, 2016)

Best of luck with this adventure!
I think that you are doing the right thing in pursuing your dream.
Plus you get to discover another culture in Vietnam.
I hope you land some scoring gigs through the festival!



thesteelydane said:


> Hi all
> 
> The short summary: I won 3rd place in the CAIFF film scoring competition (to my own utter surprise), and got invited to the festival, but since I have spent the last 3 years in Vietnam because of a girl, I have no money (it's hopeless to be a musician here), so in order to get to California, I have launched an Indiegogo campaign. If you donate 50 USD or more, I will record a viola solo for you. Don't take the minutes I have listed under the perks literal - whatever you need recorded, I will try my best to help you if you donate.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC_ (Aug 25, 2016)

Congrats and goodluck! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you guys! Much appreciated! And if you have any tips on how to get the most out of my trip, I'd be very grateful. I spent ten years as an orchestra musician, then 3 hustling through life in Hanoi the best I could, so being an independent composer and entrepreneur is all new to me...


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 2, 2016)

Only 3 days left of the campaign. If you want to grab a cheap viola recording for one of your projects, now is the time!


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Sep 2, 2016)

Best of luck, Nicolaj!


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 2, 2016)

i wish i had a project!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 2, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> i wish i had a project!


You don't have to redeem your perk right now. It can be later....


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 3, 2016)

Gladly donate.

Now I need to write a piece for viola, jeah!

Ps: I understood you have some 'room' for a more than one minute piece?
Ps2: good moments of fun in your video: I guess sponsoring someone 'financially chalanged' scores high on the ranks of samaritarian do good 

I wish you fortunate networking at the festival!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 3, 2016)

Aakaash Rao said:


> Best of luck, Nicolaj!



Thank you so much for your generous support! Let me know when you want some viola recorded, looking forward to it!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 3, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Gladly donate.
> 
> Now I need to write a piece for viola, jeah!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! And yes, for VI Control members, I'll do a "normal" 2-4 minutes recording gladly!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 5, 2016)

Only 11 hours left to contribute, if anyone else is feeling charitable and in need of some viola playing....


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 5, 2016)

come on everyone! give this man what he needs to get to the festival........

and the donators get something terrific in return.


----------

